# z-pak and thrush?



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Has anyone here ever taken a z-pak? I don't really know what it is except that it is an antibiotic...is it a multidose thing or a one dose thing...

I have to take it next week for a medical procedure I am having done and I'm nervous about getting thrush as I am prone to yeast infections. I am going to start taking probiotics again tomorrow and for the next few weeks but I am wondering what experience any BF moms have with this stuff...


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

It's azithromycin.

Probiotics should help prevent thrush.


----------



## o4smommy (Jul 22, 2006)

its not for a dental procedure by chance is it?

i read once on my probiotic bottle not to take the probiotic with an hour of drinking the antibiotic...I wonder if drinking them at the same time cancels each other out? I always drink the probiotic after im done with the antibiotic...


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

no I'm having an HSG to see if my tube is still blocked...

Anyone know about the dosage?


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *o4smommy* 
its not for a dental procedure by chance is it?

i read once on my probiotic bottle not to take the probiotic with an hour of drinking the antibiotic...I wonder if drinking them at the same time cancels each other out? I always drink the probiotic after im done with the antibiotic...

I don't think they do, but maybe since penicillin is so fragile, they don't recommend it.

Zithromax is pretty minor as ABX go, so thrush is less likely, but probiotics are always a good idea.

The z-pack is 500 mg for the first dose, and then 250mg a day for 4 more days. Sometimes in the hospital we just use 500mg daily. For female infections, we use a single 1000 mg dose.


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

FWIW, I'm prone to getting yeast infections from antibiotics but Z-Paks never bothered me. In fact, I would request this antibiotic when I rarely needed one because I always tolerated it well. Just watch out for side effects with hearing...


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
FWIW, I'm prone to getting yeast infections from antibiotics but Z-Paks never bothered me. In fact, I would request this antibiotic when I rarely needed one because I always tolerated it well. Just watch out for side effects with hearing...

What?

No seriously, what's this?


----------

